# to crack one's fingers (knuckles)



## seitt

Greetings,

How can I translate ‘to crack one's fingers (knuckles)’, please?

This is when people move their fingers and knuckles in a certain way to produce a cracking sound.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

Hello,

We say _Parmağını (or parmaklarını) çıtlatmak._


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.

A very long time ago I think I heard something like "parmaklarını şakırdatmak" - is that feasible or is it more like "to flick one's fingers" (i.e. using the thumb and the middle finger)?


----------



## Rallino

I have never heard that expression myself, and I would never use "şakırdatmak" in this context. Perhaps it is regional.


----------



## ancalimon

Could it be "çatırdatmak"?

Because "şak" is known as the "clap" sound.


----------



## Rallino

To be honest, the words such as _çatırdatmak, şakırdatmak, kıtırdatmak ..._ are merely onomatopoeiae, and are used very subjectively. Therefore, I can say that two people can use two different verbs for the same expression, and although the sentence of one may sound bizarre on the ear to the second person, both sentences can actually be correct.

I use _çatırda(t)mak_ when I want to express the cracking sound of something _burning_, or the sound of a twig under my feet when I'm walking in the forest. I wouldn't use this verb for fingers, but I repeat: this is just me. I am not saying that it is wrong.


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> To be honest, the words such as _çatırdatmak, şakırdatmak, kıtırdatmak ..._ are merely onomatopoeiae, and are used very subjectively. Therefore, I can say that two people can use two different verbs for the same expression, and although the sentence of one may sound bizarre on the ear to the second person, both sentences can actually be correct.
> 
> I use _çatırda(t)mak_ when I want to express the cracking sound of something _burning_, or the sound of a twig under my feet when I'm walking in the forest. I wouldn't use this verb for fingers, but I repeat: this is just me. I am not saying that it is wrong.



I also wouldn't use "çatırdamak" if I only cracked one finger (I would say çıtlatmak(a more bright sound) or kıtlatmak (a less bright sound). But if many of them cracked at the same time and the sound was bright, I would use "parmaklarım çatırdadı". If the sound is deep and less bright then (parmaklarım kıtırdadı)


----------



## Black4blue

seitt said:


> Many thanks, excellent.
> 
> A very long time ago I think I heard something like "parmaklarını şakırdatmak" - is that feasible or is it more like "*to flick one's fingers*" (i.e. using the thumb and the middle finger)?


 
Seitt means flicking fingers in this reply. I think Rallino and Ancalimon didn't notice.  And yeah, _parmak şakırdatmak/şaklatmak_ means _to flick fingers_.


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> Seitt means flicking fingers in this reply. I think Rallino and Ancalimon didn't notice.  And yeah, _parmak şakırdatmak/şaklatmak_ means _to flick fingers_.



Ah yes, I hadn't noticed that.  But then again, I wouldn't use those; I would say _ş*ı*klatmak_.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

çıtırdatmak/ çatırdatmak sounds me about breaking the fingers So "kıtırdatmak" sounds better.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> I wouldn't use those; I would say _ş*ı*klatmak_.


 
Yeah I remembered şıklatmak; but after repeating them (şak and şık) few times, both of them sounded like wrong. 
Bilirsiniz işte fazla tekrarlayınca hepsi anlamsız geliyor


----------

